# Leica Disto D8 Laser and Autocad



## mewoods (Feb 27, 2012)

I have purchased a Leica Disto D8 and I am amazed at how well it works. Incredible! I have been able to link to autocad and Excel but have not been able to get the line direction to work in autocad using the arrows keys on the Disto. Anyone have any success configuring the D8 with autocad?


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

Thats a good question. And I don't have answer either for that one. I tried it too and could not get it to work.


----------



## mewoods (Feb 27, 2012)

What did you set your units too on the disto and autocad? I have them at decimal inches but would prefer to use archt units. autocad didn't translate the distos foot inches format well.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

There are a few ways to use Autocad and files generated by other programs/equipment. 

I am going on the assumption that you have a dxf file and double click the file generated by the distro. 

Try making a new file, selecting the arch unit template in Autocad, and then importing your file instead. 

Another option if this doesn't work (though it's not going to permanently fix your issue) is to try Rhino3d instead. Autocad can be very buggy with non autodesk files. There's alot of junk associated with Autocad files, like proxy objects, that serves no use for what you are doing.


----------



## mewoods (Feb 27, 2012)

I am able to get the disto to import data when autocad is open (click measure on disto, send via bluetooth to laptop and the value comes up in the command in autocad) but I am unable to specify the direction of the command (line) with the cursor arrows on the disto.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

Sorry, didn't realize it was integrated with instant feedback. 

I've used equipment similar to what you have, but I'm not sure if the setup would be the same. Direction was manually adjusted after the file was created. One simply takes the measurements needed, then when the file was done, one could manually rotate all lines at once.

I don't suppose you have any type of user help from the company where you call them and ask them? Their online manual seems pretty lax on "how to"


----------



## mewoods (Feb 27, 2012)

I am going to try Leica support but I am guessing there is not a whole lot of support for the autocad plugin. Yeah the manual is a bit "thin" but it's an awesome tool!


----------



## bconley (Mar 8, 2009)

I have Redstick icad on my ipad.
You can bluetooth the measurements to the ipad and then export a DXF or ICS file to to the CAD program of you choice.
This works really well for doing as builts.
http://youtu.be/-2wBNWfmhec
http://youtu.be/uUbcYI48sco


----------



## mewoods (Feb 27, 2012)

bconley said:


> I have Redstick icad on my ipad.
> You can bluetooth the measurements to the ipad and then export a DXF or ICS file to to the CAD program of you choice.
> This works really well for doing as builts.
> http://youtu.be/-2wBNWfmhec
> http://youtu.be/uUbcYI48sco


Thanks for the suggestion and videos. Definitely interested in a Leica Disto to iPad to Autocad. I thought Leica doesn't support iPad bluetooth. It is mentioned in the first video but the second shows him transferring via bluetooth. Are you able to select drawing direction with the curser control on the Leica? Ideally I would like to set the device down and walk a room with one device. Can you enter dimensions in sequence after rough drawing the room? Definitely worth a try for $60.00.


----------



## bconley (Mar 8, 2009)

mewoods said:


> Thanks for the suggestion and videos. Definitely interested in a Leica Disto to iPad to Autocad. I thought Leica doesn't support iPad bluetooth. It is mentioned in the first video but the second shows him transferring via bluetooth. Are you able to select drawing direction with the curser control on the Leica? Ideally I would like to set the device down and walk a room with one device. Can you enter dimensions in sequence after rough drawing the room? Definitely worth a try for $60.00.


I don't think the bluetooth is ready for ipad yet but is for android?
I enter the measurements manually.
I export to Chief Architect, Sketchup and Revit with no problems.


----------

